# Where to Avoid in Britain



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Following on from the Are Their Bandits in Britain this thread is for posting where to avoid in Britain with your Motorhome because of for example a higher proportion of criminals. Thanks to Jimmyd0g for the inspiration.

I'll start the ball rolling


Salisbury: A safe city by and large but I wouldn't leave a MH in The Friary or Bemerton Heath. The Friary is close to the Cathedral so you might be tempted.


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

My addition (of several possibilities ):-

Manchester / Salford - If heading into the city centre from the west (M6 / M62 from Liverpool, direction) along the M602, be very wary at the roundabout at the end of the motorway. Several roads merge & the area is controlled by a number of traffic lights. Cars* are regularly attacked at these lights.

* I no know of no specific attacks on motorhomes - but I doubt the attackers would see much difference.


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

A danger of upsetting people here but, based on 30 years living in the Manchester area, I would avoid Moss Side in Manchester and Ordsall in Salford (not just because of recent murder).

I have to say I left Manchester 20 years ago and these areas may have become less dangerous since then.

Problem is most cities have their problem areas and safer areas.

Jed


----------



## froggy59 (Jan 18, 2009)

i have lived in salford all my life not heard of any attacks at the end of the m602. ok salford is not the best of places but i feel safer here than some other places. 
but then we all like our own towns ( sorry salford is a city). salford has changed over the years and i would feel safe walking the streets of ordsall. but i would not leave my MH parked there overnight 

also how can someone that left an area 20years ago comment on that area

Alan


----------



## mrbricolage (Jun 30, 2008)

Bristol - St Pauls, St George, Easton. Basically the areas on either side of the M32 close to Junction 1. 

While it is a city centre area and those areas may be convenient for walking into the Cabot Circus area if you are doing a little shopping, a motorhome in those areas would attract a lot of attention.

Banbury - Bretch Hill area. Best avoided at night.


----------



## stevian (Aug 12, 2009)

Surely bandits travel around as well as we all do so nowhere could be said as being safe completely?


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

*Crime Maps online*

If you are concerned about local crime levels in an unfamiliar area, you should try this national website: http://www.police.uk/

Search any area by postcode, and that will show you month by month crime details (latest data is for November 2011 in my postcode). It is easy to find crime hotspots where levels of vehicle crime, burglary, criminal damage and antisocial behaviour are a regular and persistent problem 8O .

Also useful when househunting!

SD


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

froggy59 said:


> also how can someone that left an area 20years ago comment on that area
> Alan


Hi, Alan,
Didn't mean to offend you. I pointed out how long it was since I lived there to emphasise my experiences were not recent.

I spent the first 32 years of my life in Salford. Never had any problems with or worries about walking the street at night. The problems in those days were theft of or from, or vandalism to vehicles. So similarly wouldn't park in certain areas.

As a United fan all my life I did have to park on a regular basis in the streets around Ordsall. This was at a cost (usually a bob or a tanner) to have the local kids 'mind' your car. This was money well spent as it was always as I left it when I returned. I did the same around the old racecourse as a lad :wink:

Glad you emphasised CITY of Salford. Not part of Manchester. Still remember the green liveried buses (and trams) with 'City of Salford' emblazoned on the side before privatisation. I wasn't trying to do my birthplace down as it still holds many fond memories for me.

You're probably right, it was unfair to comment in this way.

Sorry  Jed


----------



## froggy59 (Jan 18, 2009)

hello jedi 

i was not offended, sometimes i just get a bit touchy when people have a go at salford. 
i was born in ordsall and lived within the city all my life, salford council employed me for many years and salford people are some of the kindest people in the world. 
so as you can tell i LOVE the City of salford am very proud to say i am from salford even if it is a bit of a dump now. 

Alan :lol:


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

jedi said:


> A danger of upsetting people here but, based on 30 years living in the Manchester area, I would avoid Moss Side in Manchester and Ordsall in Salford (not just because of recent murder).
> 
> I have to say I left Manchester 20 years ago and these areas may have become less dangerous since then.
> 
> ...


I remember having to go to serve an Injunction on a bloke in Moss Side in the mid 90's, he had beaten up his girlfriend, her father, mother (you get the picture  ) Two blokes in suits driving a new car around there, we stuck out just a bit. Scary place for outsiders. Turned out he was just fine with us, and his mum even invited us inside for a cuppa ( didn't go though, car had alloy wheels :wink: )

I got to to to a lot of rough areas, but thats at the top of my list.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

As part of my job I had to work on the rail network at night at thousands of locations. There are known troublespots but there can be problems anywhere. I worked on occasions over many years throughout the Glasgow rail area and never saw or heard of any problems but have been in Weybridge and Croyden when clubs have kicked out and had bottles flying over the rail boundary wall.
Anybody who wants to see life should be at a station when the last train from London arrives on a Saturday night. You could loose your faith in humanity. There are places in Poole that I would not park up in a MH overnight.
I have visited many motorway service areas at night on my way back from works and whilst most are very quiet there are some strange characters hanging around. I feel safer at Baie de Somme than I do at Clacket Lane.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

We have been quite surprised by the amount of bad behaviour in what we had always thought of traditional English market towns. 
When overnighting in a Shaftesbury town-centre carpark we had boy racers causing aggro for hours. 
Winchester at night is best avoided too.
Seems that due to unemployment in rural areas and 'bored' teenagers a lot of these towns have reverted back to the 'wild west' and are making life uncomfortable for 'normal' people.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

The FEAR of crime is much greater than the risk of actually being a subject of crime.

The best bet is to use your instinct, If you dont feel safe or happy at a location then move on. Howe many have done THAT on some campsites or Aires?? I certainly have :roll: 

Yes there are areas that are subject to criminal activity more than others but you have to ask yourself "realistically what are the chances of me being a victim of crime"

How many burgalries happen in a given square mile over a period of 12 months?? If you divide the number of houses within that area by the number of actual, not faked!!! (yes it happens) burglaries you will see just how low the odds are that you will be the unlucky one. same with vehicle crime.

Quit worrying yourselves into early graves and get out there and ENJOY your life !! If something untoward happens then there is that age old expression isnt there "S**t happens" 

I spent 30 years dealing with scumbags, do I let it effect life now??? What do YOU think :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

Mrplodd said:


> The FEAR of crime is much greater than the risk of actually being a subject of crime.
> 
> The best bet is to use your instinct, If you dont feel safe or happy at a location then move on. Howe many have done THAT on some campsites or Aires?? I certainly have :roll:
> 
> ...


scuse me ,,,,in 2 years i ve been burgled 3 times,had my gearbox "exchanged" new for old by a dishonest garage, had cars kicked , a foreign undertaker refusing to release my mothers body as he d lose proffit on the burial, a sister who stole £30k from my dying parents and probably contributed to their premature deaths in a round about way - even went on to attempt to blackmail me to the tune of £500k to secure my silence and signing off the will as executor...

"sh.t happens", dont make me laugh and as for the boys in blue, never a result and even managed to accuse me of lying about the burglary until we noticed the patio doors had been jemmied simply because i mentioned they missed a large sum of cash in the house  ...

please can i have a normal mundane life like everyone else...

ps... i avoid Nutsford :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I think this thread however good its intentions is frought with problems in that mainly its A. Bound to upset some people if you name their home turf and B. Unless your talking about the place where you live how can you be sure its always a no go area? Who is to say you wont find trouble in the unlikliest of spots?

I agree with Mr Plodd. Its not worth worrying about. Just apply common sense. If you have done any wilding or had a van for a while you just know when something doesnt feel right and you move on. End of.

I am originally from Darlington which is just your average run of the mill northern town. In fact its what I would class as typicaly average. Would I park my motorhome there overnight. Probably not but chances are it would be ok, I just probably wouldnt park the van in any town centre in the UK overnight with or without me in it.

Nutters and crims can be everywhere.


----------



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

-

Manchester / Salford - If heading into the city centre from the west (M6 / M62 from Liverpool, direction) along the M602, be very wary at the roundabout at the end of the motorway. Several roads merge & the area is controlled by a number of traffic lights. Cars* are regularly attacked at these lights.

* I no know of no specific attacks on motorhomes - but I doubt the attackers would see much difference.[/quote]

Just looked out of my window at the above roundabout. No, nothing going on! Seriously, lived here for 3 years now and go past the roundabout everyday and never seen any attacks. Driven round it too, in cars and motorhome.

Please reference your source regarding these attacks, else offence will be taken.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Trying not to upset anyone, but how about 

Brownhills :twisted: 

Sorry :lol:


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

Mrplodd said:


> The FEAR of crime is much greater than the risk of actually being a subject of crime.
> 
> The best bet is to use your instinct, If you dont feel safe or happy at a location then move on. Howe many have done THAT on some campsites or Aires?? I certainly have :roll:
> 
> ...


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

mrbricolage said:


> Banbury - Bretch Hill area. Best avoided at night.


It's not changed in 35 years then, lived at 155 for a year then moved 50 yards to a newbuild in Harlech Close for another year, then got out of Banbury.

Even though I left there that long ago, I still wouldn't move back there.


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

*late risers*

rather than avoiding specific areas maybe the best way is to adopt the hours of most of the scallywags! Park up and retire to bed around 3 am and rise around midday in time for a liquid lunch (i mean breakfast). Thus you can all sleep soundly without fear.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

CandA said:


> -
> 
> Manchester / Salford - If heading into the city centre from the west (M6 / M62 from Liverpool, direction) along the M602, be very wary at the roundabout at the end of the motorway. Several roads merge & the area is controlled by a number of traffic lights. Cars* are regularly attacked at these lights.
> 
> * I no know of no specific attacks on motorhomes - but I doubt the attackers would see much difference.


Just looked out of my window at the above roundabout. No, nothing going on! Seriously, lived here for 3 years now and go past the roundabout everyday and never seen any attacks. Driven round it too, in cars and motorhome.

Please reference your source regarding these attacks, else offence will be taken.[/quote]

Hi,

There have been attacks there but it was a few years ago. Window smashing and bag grabbing were all the rage a few years ago. The other two favourite spots were further down the road, near where the two recent murders were committed, then a bit further at the dip where Regent road becomes the Mancunian Way.

Oh yes, always lock your vehicle when getting petrol from the Shell Station across the road from Sainsburys or the locals will remove the contents.


----------



## rolla (Aug 14, 2010)

Wales, Scotland, Northern Ireland, and England except Norfolk :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

One thing I will add, if you come to teesdale where I live you can wild camp where you like and I can pretty much guarantee you and your van will be unmolested in the morning!


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

We carry a throw away cheap camera and when we think we are in a dodgy area in UK or in EU we make sure people can see the Mrs .has got it in her hand .Touch wood we have not had a problem yet but I'm not being complacent .

Tony A.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

barryd said:


> One thing I will add, if you come to teesdale where I live you can wild camp where you like and I can pretty much guarantee you and your van will be unmolested in the morning!


Unmolested in the morning is fine, its the evening and when it gets dark that the problems occur.

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

rolla said:


> Wales, Scotland, Northern Ireland, and England except Norfolk :lol:


Only because there is nothing worth pinching :wink:


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Towns & Clevelli!

C.


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

Anywhere from Land's End to John O'Groats !

:lol: :lol: 

Sorry, Only joking :roll: 

The voices in my head made me post it :twisted:


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

rolla said:


> Wales, Scotland, Northern Ireland, and England except Norfolk :lol:


Yep, I often forget to lock my car, the motorhome or the house! :lol:


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

I cant believe that any one part of the uk is substantially worse than anywhere else.

I have worked in Manchester and Liverppol city centres without having any trouble to speak of and yet I get my car broken into in my own drive here in leafy Cheshire (20 years ago)

I haVe walked the earth some 50 plus years and only ever was mugged of my wallet in Barcelona - despite my Manchester background 

I did get my wallet stolen in Salford once about ten years ago - I reckon it was an inside job with a member of (dishonest) staff but that is different to tourist theft.

And Liverpool for me has never lived up to its 'robber' reputation - another myth


----------

